# Snowex 1075 salter problems , transmission?



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi guys 

this morning in a storm my 1075 salter started acting up. spinner wont spin, I turn it with my hand and its starts spinning then stops. I hear the motor still running and sounds like a stripping sound. The spinner seems to catch every once in awhile then slips and stops but motor is still running. First I thought spinner bolt was loose but that was not the problem. I am going to guess that this must mean the transmission part has crapped the bed?? Any of you have this kind of a problem with a snowex spreader? Do I replace the motor also if I have to replace the transmission>? Parts look expensive any of you know a good place for these parts?

Thank You


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I just rebuilt a spinner transmission for a 8500 (I think) Sno ex slide in, the spinner shaft was bent and it trashed the bearings, so I had a bud make a new shaft and installed new bearings and seals and it works better than new, Back to your problem, the shaft gear is brass and if the spinner has been stopped by something while spinning I could see that trashing the brass gear, I think all the parts are avalable but I could be wrong. The shaft was an easy one to make out of stainless, just milled a keyway slot and turned the one end down and good to go. Oh yea, you don't have to replace the motor but the transmission was over $500.00 for the one I fixed, I use 4WD Center in Scarborough for parts.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

*snowex 1075 repair*

Thank you for this information- it does sound like a gear is stripped. Did you find a gear you could use in yours to replace the brass gear?

I got to take the darn thing apart, I had it apart before and greased it all up but I could not get the spinner off and yes I think my shaft was also slightly bent!!


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

*brass gear*

is the brass gear inside the transmission? is it hard to take the transmission apart to get to it?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea the brass gear is on the spinner shaft with a key way, the one I did the gears were fine so I didn't't need to replace them, just the shaft, bearings and seal. No its not bad to take apart, on the bottom side where the spinner shaft go's in the case is a seal before the bearing. You have to remove that seal, which you'll trash doing. Under that is a snap ring you remove, Then on the top side there is a cap covering the top of the spinner shaft and bearing, remove the cap. set the case over a open vise and drive the spinner shaft out the bottom, the bottom bearing will come out with the shaft and the brass gear will be pushed off the key way. Oh sorry, I'm assuming you have the side cover off at this point. The top bearing also go's down into the case and must be take out the side cover as well as the gear. I hope this helps but you might just want to check into if the gears are available first. Are you near Scarborough? I can probably help you out if you need.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey fatboy my buddie and I tried to heat up the auger and pull it off and we had no luck. Theres a little round seal cap on the transimission and I saw that I asked him if we should remove that and thought no..lol. 

I will check again today. So your saying I don't have to pull the auger and the spinner off first? I can remove that little round seal and release the entire shaft outa there? then it will be easy to drop the little transmission from the case?

Do I have that correct? I may ship you the transmission and pay you to repair it..lol If I can get the dam thing out. My auger and spinner are not coming off that shaft. I guess thats what I get for trading for a used one.

Let me know if I got this rite fatboy? If I can get it out. I will ship it to you and can send you a cheque or paypal for your labour and parts.

Thanks 
David


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea you should be able to but I can't say for sure...are you talking about leaving the transmission in the spinner case that mounts on the salter and disassembling the trans while still in there? maybe you could shoot a pic and that may help. the snap ring that holds it together is on the bottom side where your spinner shaft go's into the trans, its under a little grease seal-looks like an small axle seal if that helps..lol


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Fatboy I got my back up going 325 micropro pain in the ass to small..lol. I have not got back to my buddies shop, maybe this weekend. 

well get back to you thanks for trying to help me out.


----------



## spoons (Dec 19, 2010)

*brass gear for 575*

I need to get a brass gear for my snowex 575 salt spreader. Does anyone know where to get one.


----------

